# Petition for KG420 To create a Facebook Account



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm calling you out Krystal! MAKE A FACEBOOK OR ELSE! :stick: lol 

Facebook is awesome! Come on Krystal.... EVERYBODY IS DOING IT! :woof:

Heck give me the info I'll set it up... I had to do it for my sister and my best friend haha


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

even I have a fb account now. i got sick of the critisizm.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Get a facebook woman!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, even I have one now. You should so drink the kool-aide.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't do it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> Don't do it.


BOOOOOO URRRRNNNSSSSS BOOOOO UUUURRRNNNSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Facebook=


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pancake said:


> Facebook=


That's cuz no one loves you!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll Megan ! 

KRYSTAL Face book NOW woman .......... don't make us hog tie you til u get one!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> That's cuz no one loves you!


My Pit Bull does.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

mmmmmm hog tie....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll yea i almost drooled but umma hush ..........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Facebook is the devil!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sign up. Everyone is doing it. lol.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lolll Megan !
> 
> KRYSTAL Face book NOW woman .......... don't make us hog tie you til u get one!


I've got the hog hobbles.  But seriously Krystal sign up girl!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah do it! You said i could be your very first friend on there!!! :woof:


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't do it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY I don't befriend a lot of ppl but let me know when your on!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

GET A MYSPACE


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whatttt not facebook... Loser  Come to the dark side.. Do it or I ban you ! Muhahahaha.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't doit.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh come on... Do it... All the cool kids are!

People still don't have facebook? Heck even my dad has one (that I had to set up for him but that is beside the point)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll thats ok Cindy my kid and best friend armed wrestled me into getting one


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll thats ok Cindy my kid and best friend armed wrestled me into getting one


LoL, at least you have a good excuse . Haha that's too funny... *Plus FB is a good way to show off tattoo work.*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Myspace is sooooo 2 years ago! lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Myspace is sooooo 2 years ago! lol


LoL 

One thing I wish you could do with FB is have a bookmark folder/subfolder for photos... For instance my cousin is a stylist & I came across a really nice cut/color. But I'm waiting for my hair to grow & by that time I'll already forgotten about the photo & be sol... LoL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO you guys kill me that was funny  I will totally male a facebook  I've been playing around at the ocean for a few days


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO you guys kill me that was funny  I will totally male a facebook  I've been playing around at the ocean for a few days


There she is, get her! lol!! Good to hear from ya


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks I was on vacation at the coast


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Thanks I was on vacation at the coast


Oh really?? I'm gonna check out your thread then lol


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO you guys kill me that was funny  I will totally male a facebook  I've been playing around at the ocean for a few days


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I know right


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

or make a facebook page for your tattoos.. TATTOOS BY Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I already have a myspace for my tattoos so I wasn't gunna make a facebook but now I guess I have to


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

just make is so we can stare at your pictures hehehe


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Krystal if you make a facebook you better add me!:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally will


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LINK?............................


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

add me toooooo :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG FACEBOOK SUCKS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF I have no clue how to search people or do anything. Myspace is so much better I can actually do stuff on it. Any Who here the link to it but it wont let me login again. It already says my password is wrong.
Krystal Gomez | Facebook

Who ever made facebook should be slapped for that.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I say the samething but it is fun sometimes lol welcome to facebook.. hehehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Um yea I have no clue how to work it or find people. I did this just for Megan


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Krystal I just sent you a friend request and I put friend suggestions I added everyone in that I have from GP! Other Megan, Ronnie, Holly, Shana, Lindsay, Lisa.... and more


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you get logged in? Did you try sending a lost password request to your email? You can reset the password that way


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

friend request sent


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I felt the same way about facebook but now I like it better than myspace!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I suck at this  Can you put a music play list on your profile like myspace?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

no no music but you can link youtube vidoes and stuff


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OK I'll have to try harder


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

for the love of god dont make one!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OK I'll have to try harder


Did you get any friend requests yet?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I still haven't been able to get back into it. Ryan promised to help me figure it out in the morning


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hurry up woman!I sent you a friend request!lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Come on Ryan! Help her!!! LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL he's still asleep


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

oh god youve been sucked into the facebook cult!:hammer:


----------

